# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  magic molon

## Pulgas

*Cumpleaños feliz*
*cumpleaños feliz,*
*te deseamos todos*
*¡¡Cumpleaños feliz!!*



(Espero que pases un día estupendo, que tu salud te dé un respiro y...
¡Y que llegue pronto Logroño,que tengo ganas de darte un abrazo!

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños colega!

Por ser un usuario tan importante en el foro, te dedico una de mis mejores sonrisas.
Disfruta de tu día.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Moñiño

Gracias amigos. Espero que mi pancreas aguante y me deje estar en Logroño y poder saludaros a todos los que esteis alli.
Y no soy un usuario importante. Solo un usuario que ayuda en lo que puede. Yo he aprendido mucho por aqui, he ehco muy buenas amistades que surgieron de aqui y es lo menos que le debo.

Salutres besos, abrazos y apuntaos un sugus.

----------


## Ritxi

> Salutres besos, abrazos y apuntaos un sugus.


Pues te tomo la palabra, cuando nos veamos en Logroño nos debes un sugus a cada uno de nosotros (y no es broma)  :O21: 


Y MUCHAS FELICIDADES!  :302:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Muchísimas felicidades!  :Party:   :Party: 

¡Espero que disfrutes de tu día!

P.D: Que sepas que aun me guardo todos los consejos sobre los peques, que me diste el año pasado  :302: .

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades

----------


## Moss

MAGIC !!...treinta y cinco... jejej... que alguien haga la rima, que yo no puedo decir palabrotas. Pulgas no me deja.

Felicidades. Un abrazo.

----------


## Spes

Feliz Cumpleaños! Espero que lo pases muy bien!

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades y... Mucha Magia!!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Feliz Día!!

----------


## Moñiño

Muchas gracias a todos amigos.

----------


## MagDani

Iñigo............
Felicidadessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Un abrazo fuerte.

----------


## t.barrie

Llego tarde....pero:

FELICIDADES!!!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Llego MUY tarde pero... *FeLiCiDaDeS* ^^

----------


## Iban

Odio que la gente cumpla años mientras voy al baño. ¡Que siempre me pierdo todas!

Feliz ya-lo-que-sea, y hasta Logroño.

¿Llegaré a tiempo algún día?

----------


## SOFTVADER

Yo tambien llego bastante tarde,aunque nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
Un abrazo y felicidades compañero.

----------

